# Grocery home delivery



## AZ Jim (Jan 3, 2015)

We've been sick with the flu here in our home.  So, for the first time ever we had grocery's delivered from Safeway.  I must say it was painless and we got 100% of what we ordered online.  They make it pretty easy.  I understand it is more common in the East to get home delivery but not so much here.  Any comments, experiences?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 3, 2015)

My roomie gets home delivery here in PA from a store called Schiel's. She phones in the order maybe once a month, in the morning, and by mid-afternoon she has her order delivered.

Once in a while there will be a mistake - the wrong kind of bread or too many cans of tomato paste - but on the whole she's happy with the service. I believe they charge $10 for delivery, and considering her health and the cost and effort of lugging the stuff home on the bus (in itself a $3 round-trip) I think it's a God-send. 

I think there might be one or two private shopping services around here, where a person will go to the store and shop for you, but the last one I saw was pretty pricey.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2015)

A huge amount of people in the Uk use the Supermarket online order and delivery service.

the delivery charges vary immensely from one supermarket chain to another  , also on the time of day or day of the week when you want your delivery.

I definitely prefer to shop instore, I get the freshest goods with the longest dates  that way, but I agree with you it's an absolute boon for those who are either housebound or just have too busy a lifestyle to walk up and down an aisle pushing a supermarket trolley..


Hope you and mrs AZ are feeling better now JIM...


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes, I have used it. If a sale item is out of stock my store will substitute the higher grade if I allow substitutions.

If I've forgotten to check "allow substitutions", they will call me.

 They are trained to choose the freshest items. They will also call to let me know if there are any problems. The cost it $10.00 but since I live in the same town it's only $5.00 and they bring the bags into the house.

Also, I can shop online but pick up the groceries they have gathered for me at the store myself for $5.00. They come out to your car (in the designated area) take your payment and load the items into the car. 

I don't do this often as usually I enjoy shopping, but there have been times when the service was a blessing.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 3, 2015)

We have an online shopping here in Toronto called Grocery Gateway that's pretty good and delivery is $10.00. It's good for a big shop or when the weather is bad. They have just about everything the supermarkets have. They also have vouchers and sometimes offer free delivery for loyal customers.  The products are fresh and the choices are outstanding.  But it can be more expensive than regular supermarkets. I don't make a habit of it as I enjoy going to the supermarket.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2015)

Cookie don't your regular supermarkets do online deliveries ?


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 3, 2015)

Grocery delivery? Never heard of such a thing. I did have a pizza delivered to a motel once when we were traveling. I thought that was pretty neat.


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Jan 3, 2015)

Please, I'm disabled and don't drive.  Hell, yes, I've used this -- quite frequently and mostly love it but it always seems after a time when they're sure of your business, they start getting lax.  My daughter works at my favorite supermarket chain which unfortunately, doesn't deliver so after the 2nd best started getting sloppy, the 3rd best was just plain awful at it to begin with and since we make a point of family dinner once a week, daughter's gone back to being my grocery delivery (was when we lived together too, of course).  Plus, she generally knows my preferences and if she's stuck, it's a quick cell phone Mom, they're out of such and such, what do you want me to get you instead.

My local Mom and Pop store -- which I love and use when I can get to it -- will deliver if you're disabled but it's only certain days, you have to call the day before and they don't have the on-line master list the chains do, just their flyer.  I was building my own master list but it's kind of a pain because they give you no time frame for the next day delivery even though they do charge for it so you're stuck there waiting all day going wonder if I can eat lunch now or are they going to show up in the middle of lunch.  You know, give me a time frame, please, even if it's four hours long but I guess since they do it as a community service type thing (only to the disabled), it what it is.  Shrug.  Just wonder if they know it loses them business sometimes.  That said when I get to house hunting, I'm hoping to get within a few blocks of them so I can make them my walk for my heart's sake and pick up my groceries daily or every other day.  Really a pretty nice market even if two of their three check-out lanes are too narrow for my power chair.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 3, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Cookie don't your regular supermarkets do online deliveries ?


 
Not yet - I wish they did - Loblaws - one of our biggest supermarket chains is starting 'Click and Collect'. Sooner or later it will probably offer online shopping - but right now I only know of one - Grocery Gateway - which getting quite huge here - I see their trucks everywhere.


----------



## grannyjo (Jan 3, 2015)

I've used the online shopping quite a bit when I was in the wheelchair.  The delivery fee depended on just how much you spent,  as I only shopped either fortnightly or every three weeks,  my delivery fee was usually nil.  You choose the time of delivery,  within a three hour time frame and the the delivery man brings everything in for you and puts the bags on the kitchen bench.  Because I was in the wheelchair at the time,  he even put the frozen items into the freezer for me.  Can't ask for better service than that.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 4, 2015)

Wish I'd have thought about checking into home delivery of groceries back when I was recovering from my hip replacements.  It would have saved my poor DIL a lot of trouble.  She was kind enough to do things like grocery shopping, picking up prescriptions, etc. for me while I wasn't allowed to drive.  She's a wonderful person and came around almost daily to check on me and help me do things I couldn't do myself.  She should get a big fat gold star in heaven for helping me out when I need it.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Jan 4, 2015)

Some of our supermarkets not only deliver but have started using 'click and collect' now.   I've had orders delivered often and they will bring the goods into wherever you want them so it can be straight in the kitchen.   I would miss all the bargains in the store if I shopped like that all the time.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 4, 2015)

Used it once, when I had too (I'm in the UK).

The delivery charges are extortionate here in the UK.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 4, 2015)

I disagree slightly Laurie; £3.00 for a one-off delivery from Sainsburys; or you can buy a 'pass'; any number of seliveries for £5.00 a month!
i never use it...but you never know...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 4, 2015)

This is what you do when the internet is down and you can't order online!!!!
.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2015)

Vivjen said:


> I disagree slightly Laurie; £3.00 for a one-off delivery from Sainsburys; or you can buy a 'pass'; any number of seliveries for £5.00 a month!
> i never use it...but you never know...



Vivjen...the problem is that if you order under £40 it's almost £7 delivery charge from Sainsbury 


http://help.sainsburys.co.uk/help/ordering/grocery-deliveries

Also you have to spend a minimum of £25 before you can even get a delivery..not hard in sainsbury's I know..but there are cheaper supermarket deliveries out there..Asda, and Ocado...for 2.. and it also depends on what time slot you choose, odd times tend to be cheaper..

However I prefer to shop in Sainsbury and waitrose for the quality, and sadly they are the most expensive for delivery charges so it's easier and cheaper  for me to spend the fuel just going a couple of miles to my local supermarket and doing it myself as well as getting the best bargains .

That said, if I had no car or lived in a remote area then I'd be happy to pay the delivery charges.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 4, 2015)

Absolutely, Hollydolly; you pays your money, and takes your choice; having just seen a Tesco van go by!
mum and Dad; who live in SW Scotland; still get a 'fish' man who comes round once a week; he sells veg and fruit as well.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh we had a fish van, a butchers van, and a Grocery van ( you could step right into the grocery van) came around once a week too up until just a few years ago..I have to say we still miss it..


----------



## drifter (Jan 4, 2015)

We  have one store, an IGA grocer, who advertises home delivery. They charge is $12.00 per delivery. I believe they are the only store that delivers. Our health is such it is difficult to carry in the groceries.  We haven't used it yet because they don't carry many of the national brands we use and don't know a substitute.


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Jan 4, 2015)

drifter said:


> We  have one store, an IGA grocer, who advertises home delivery. They charge is $12.00 per delivery. I believe they are the only store that delivers. Our health is such it is difficult to carry in the groceries.  We haven't used it yet because they don't carry many of the national brands we use and don't know a substitute.



That's what my local market is -- an IGA.  I think they're independently run and operated though.  They carry IGA brands, of course, but also carry many name brands too.  Ours will only deliver if you're disabled or home-bound.  They charge the same $12 delivery but only deliver a couple times a week and you have to phone it in the day before and they give you no time frame.  I only bothered once with him not showing up until nearly dinnertime.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 4, 2015)

Vivjen said:


> I disagree slightly Laurie; £3.00 for a one-off delivery from Sainsburys; or you can buy a 'pass'; any number of seliveries for £5.00 a month!
> i never use it...but you never know...



Three quid isn't extortionate.  £15 to £17 (depending on the supermarket) is!


----------



## halalu (Jan 4, 2015)

Ken in Texas

What is that bug the family pet? Did they forget the leash?


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 4, 2015)

Laurie said:


> Three quid isn't extortionate.  £15 to £17 (depending on the supermarket) is!


I agree entirely with that!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2015)

Laurie said:


> Three quid isn't extortionate.  £15 to £17 (depending on the supermarket) is!



Good grief who is charging that?..


----------



## Phoenix14 (Jan 4, 2015)

It's only £1 for Tesco home delivery


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jan 4, 2015)

We started ordering from Schwans years ago.  It was more convenient to our life style at the time.  we still continue to order bi-weekly from Schwan's, we've found it a little bit more than buying the ingredients but is so much more convenient.  My wife has earned her retirement and I was never a good cook.  We spend anywhere from $200 to $250 monthly for fully cooked frozen meals.  Single entrees are all frozen and easily popped in the oven or microwave as needed, no waste nothing gets spoiled in the fridge and goes in the trash.  We need to go to the market for eggs, milk, coffee, bread and a few can goods maybe twice a month.  We avoid the need to buy meat or salad fixings everything can be delivered.  The meals are portioned just right for the 2 of us.  We sometimes get 2 meals from the selections.  Delivery charges are $1.75 and we usually get that in the rewards we earn.  We have a more varied diet and a full complement of vegetables with the entrees.  Works for us.


----------



## Kadee (Jan 4, 2015)

In Australia Woolworths and Coles  have online ordering and delivery., don't know what they charge Where we live we only have Woolworths (20km away) and foodland a little closer, foodland take your groceries to your car if you require somone to help you


----------



## Laurie (Jan 5, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Good grief who is charging that?..



Sainsbury and Asda (can't remember which is which!).

To be fair that was some time ago and competition may have changed it since.  However they are both over 20 miles away.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2015)

Neither Sainsbury or Asda charge anywhere near that price for delivery laurie...dunno if it's because you're 20 miles away but it might be worth you checking that out again.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Jan 5, 2015)

If I order from Tesco, the order doesn't come from the local store, it comes from one about 20-25 miles away but the charge is still £1


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Jan 6, 2015)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> We started ordering from Schwans years ago.  It was more convenient to our life style at the time.  we still continue to order bi-weekly from Schwan's, we've found it a little bit more than buying the ingredients but is so much more convenient.  My wife has earned her retirement and I was never a good cook.  We spend anywhere from $200 to $250 monthly for fully cooked frozen meals.  Single entrees are all frozen and easily popped in the oven or microwave as needed, no waste nothing gets spoiled in the fridge and goes in the trash.  We need to go to the market for eggs, milk, coffee, bread and a few can goods maybe twice a month.  We avoid the need to buy meat or salad fixings everything can be delivered.  The meals are portioned just right for the 2 of us.  We sometimes get 2 meals from the selections.  Delivery charges are $1.75 and we usually get that in the rewards we earn.  We have a more varied diet and a full complement of vegetables with the entrees.  Works for us.



I used to buy from Schwann's a lot but I find it's luck of the draw as far as drivers go.  You either get someone fantastic or not so much.  Last place the great driver left and his replacement -- creepy was an understatement -- and that scared me off.  I debate giving them another chance from time to time because I really loved their food and it was great having it come to you.  Much better than supermarket TV dinners.  Much, much, much better.  Maybe if I get that house and move, I'll give them another shot.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 6, 2015)

Schwan's HAS been kind of iffy lately - for the past few months - in the delivery department. Our regular guy went on vacation and his replacement screwed everything up - delivery times, orders, everything. 

Then our guy came back and he missed his appointments a few times. I think what was happening is that we didn't order anything once or twice and he might have been spending more time with his big-paying customers. Can't say I blame him but that's a bad way to run a business.

He just missed us again last week. Now another guy is here, don't know for how long. 

I've been ordering with them for many years now and their quality is kind of iffy. Some of my regular items have stayed the same, some have gone downhill. The prices ARE a wee bit higher than the store, but as was mentioned you have good portion control and a wide variety to choose from.

One problem lately - their ice cream and popsicles. They are frozen foods, I know, but when it gets to the point where you have to microwave them in order to eat them perhaps they need to check their thermostats in the trucks.

Their pizzas? Meh. Better to go with the pros.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jan 6, 2015)

Schwan's delivery seems to be the biggest complaint.  Ours is Johnny on the spot every other Monday between 12-2 PM.  Seldom missed, emails me if he's going to be late.
We order on Sunday night and* pay cash when he delivers makes him a motivated driver*.  
Food quality seems about the same or maybe I'm losing my sense of taste.
Pizzas are a little better than Totino's or Tony's frozen, we only had Lil Ceaser's or Domino's, forget Pizza Hut hate the olives and mushrooms.
You are spot on about the ice cream.  It takes days to chisel through a half gallon.


The driver's commission on an order is 20%, so he makes $50 on our monthly order plus his salary.  They can make upwards of 6 six figures a year according to the site info.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 6, 2015)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> ... We order on Sunday night and* pay cash when he delivers makes him a motivated driver*.



We had thought about ordering online but never got around to it - maybe that's the secret. Thanks!



> The driver's commission on an order is 20%, so he makes $50 on our monthly order plus his salary.  They can make upwards of 6 six figures a year according to the site info.



Many moons ago I had considered becoming one of their drivers, because I had heard the same thing.

 I'm just not a sales type (although I'm fairly certain I could say I believe in the product).


----------



## Sid (Jan 6, 2015)

They quit running around here some time ago. Truck would come back on a schedule and people had to go to him. Their stuff was good enough folks would make the trip for awhile. We kinda liked it. They said they couldn't do rural areas do to fuel prices.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jan 7, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Many moons ago I had considered becoming one of their drivers, because I had heard the same thing.
> 
> I'm just not a sales type (although I'm fairly certain I could say I believe in the product).


15-20 years ago I went a step further and called the 800 number and applied for a position.   *I failed the phone interview*, I stood their with the phone in hand a cried out to my wife that I couldn't even get a job with Schwans, I really hated my job at the time.


----------

